# My precious Bunny is gone



## bunnyluvns (Apr 30, 2014)

My sweet little girl, Bunny, passed away last night. Since Sunday she hadn't been eating or pooping as much as she normally did & was lethargic. I should have taken her to the vet but that's always stressed her out so much. And the fact that she was still eating & pooping & drinking water some made me think she might pull out of it. I was giving her simethicone in case her tummy hurt, & giving her all her favorite fruits, veggies & herbs which she seemed to enjoy.

But last night she became very weak & ate only just a little. I stayed up till midnight with her petting her, giving spoonfuls of water & whatever treats she'd eat. I knew I'd have to take her to the vet today & probably have her euthanized. But when I got up this morning she was gone. Oh how I wish I'd stayed up with her all night instead of leaving her in the dark all alone!! (Her cage was in the living room.). I could have been there to comfort her & reassure her. But it's too late now. I just hope she wasn't suffering terribly or afraid.

She was nearly 12 so she had a very long life & I hope it was a good life for her. I have a lot of regrets about all the times I could have been down on the floor with her petting her & loving on her, but instead sat in my recliner surfing the internet or something stupid like that. I just hope at the end she knew how deeply I loved her.

Goodbye my sweet Bunny, I love you & miss you so much!!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2014)

This is very sad news  just try remember all of the good times you had together. It's never easy loosing a friend. I hope that you are ok x


----------



## bunnyluvns (Apr 30, 2014)

Einstein said:


> This is very sad news  just try remember all of the good times you had together. It's never easy loosing a friend. I hope that you are ok x



Thank you Einstein. I'm kind of a wreck right now but I know it'll get better. Have been through this with several cats in the past. Thank you for your kind thoughts, it means a lot to me.


----------



## pani (May 1, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. 

Binky free, little Bunny. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 1, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss. You shouldn't be blaming yourself or second guessing things--12 is a remarkable age for any bunny to achieve and it was probably just her time to go. We had one girl make it almost to 16 and another that looked ancient a 8 years, so it was their time in both cases no matter what the calendar says. We usually start dreading the inevitable when they start slowing down as yours did. Right now our biggest concern is that our baby Nikki, our avatar, is 8 so she really isn't much of a baby anymore. Best to remember that good that she brought into your life and all that you shared. The funny thing with our bunnies is that they will come to us when they want attention and let us know when they want to be left alone. Commander Bun-Bun used to push my feet out of the way so she could lay next to them and she'd get up on the armrest and make me move my arm when she wanted to lay there--other times she just wanted to explore the house and lay under the piano while she guarded the door. She'll have been gone 6 years next month and not a day goes by that we don't miss her or think about her--that's just how it is. Rest in peace and binky free little one.


----------



## bunnyluvns (May 1, 2014)

Thank you Pani & Larry for your kind words. I do believe she's up in Heaven binkying like a maniac, just like she used to up until a few months ago.

Larry, I'm also very sorry for the loss of your Commander Bun-Bun. She sounds a lot like Bunny. Bunny definitely did whatever she wanted, when she wanted


----------



## ChocoClover (May 13, 2014)

Poor bunny... She was really old, though. You're really lucky to have had her so long. I'm sure she knows you loved her.


----------



## bunnyluvns (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, ChocoClover. Yes, I was VERY blessed to have had her for so many years. I hope she enjoyed her life & knew how deeply she was loved.


----------



## HEM (May 19, 2014)

We are so sorry to hear about Bunny
But you had 12 years with her and that sounds like a long and happy life
Hopefully all of the memories and good thoughts will help you through this tough time.
Binky free Bunny


----------



## Troller (May 20, 2014)

My condolences, though it definitely seems she had a good long and happy life so you can be proud of that.


----------



## bunnyluvns (May 20, 2014)

Thank you so much HEM & Troller. I always hoped & prayed she'd make it to age 10 - that seemed like a good, ripe old age for a rabbit. The fact that she graced my life for almost 2 years beyond that is something I'll be eternally grateful for.


----------

